# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report 1/9



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cold fronts and heavy holiday pressure resulted in tougher fishing conditions 
this past week. Anglers doing better than most are reporting they had to work 
hard and move a lot to find smaller more active groups of fish. The best spots 
this past week for perch have been Haybale Bay, the south end of Black Tiger, 
Skadsen's, and the Stromme/Storm Sewer area. Hali's, forage minnows, 
kastmasters, hanger rigs with ratso's and ratfinkies, or a plain hook with a 
minnow were working the best. For bait, minnows, perch eyes, spikes, and wax 
worms all seem to work at times. Walleye fishing was slow as well this past 
week. The better spots were the trees in Dead Cow bay, Haybale, Rocky/Military 
Points, the trees along the old sand reef in Wolfords, and the north end of Six 
Mile Bay. For pike, Wolfords Bay, the north end of Six Mile Bay, 
Sweetwater/Morrison lakes, and Lake Irvin are all producing fish. Smelt, 
herring, sonars, or jigs with white twister tails are all working. For you 
hunters, this Saturday the Lake Region Sportsmans Club is having it's annual 
fun hunt. Registration is from 6:00am to 8:00am at Cenex West with check in 
being no later than 6:30pm at the Buckhorn Saloon in Penn. Good Luck and we 
hope you have a fun, safe
weekend!!!


----------

